# Rilee the Vain



## gwhoosh (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi everyone! Let's give this a try, yeah?







This is Rilee. She's a girl, and an "only child." I got her on September 16, 2006 so she probably recently turned two. She's a troublemaker class A and has an extensive list of destroyed property. 

Here's a baby picture!






Ever since she was little, she's hated being held. The day I picked her up from the store, she almost ran up my face. She's likes to chew on most things, but not the ones bought for that specific purpose. Her favorite is cardboard and eats it frequently. Rilee hates messes, but doesn't mind making them. And she hates almost everyone except me, and she only tolerates me, haha. She loves being pet, and if she's in a good mood, to sit on my lap. But no cuddles!!

Ok can't think of anything else for now. More later?


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 15, 2008)

awww, she really cute(baby)/pretty(now)! i love her white 'eye liner', LOL!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG really cute. 

I look forward to more pictures and stories about her.

Susan


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Here are some things Rilee likes....






Windows/window sills/cool places to lay






Beds and soft places to bounce on, dig on, lay on, and occassionally to pee on.






Cardborad, newspaper, and making a huge mess that is then expect to be cleaned up by me or else 

And that's it for now


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 17, 2008)

Rilee is so beautiful! this pic is my favorite:*

*


>


I love her little white paw.:inlove:


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 17, 2008)

Rilee (LOVE the name) is so fantastic.. I also have an "only" bun and I think its much harder for the bun - as they do not have another to interact with so they become, much moreso demanding..

Can't wait to hear and see more of Rilee's antics! She's a keeper.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 17, 2008)

Rilee is stunning!


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the lovely comments!!

So right now I'm trying to figure out Rilee's nail situation. Rilee has never let me trance her, not even when she was a baby. The first time she went to the vet's, she couldn't trance her either! Apparently, Rilee's going to get an examination soon, and I'm going to make it be and a north vet by school. She's not allowed in my apartment that we will be re-moving into, so I'll probably move-in without her, then get her 2 weeks later. So that's that.

I think I'm going to go buy a nail clipper and inlist the help of my little brother to cut her nails. I'm thinking her on my lap under a towel while my brother cuts. :? We'll see how that goes. 

I don't think Rilee is too enthusiastic about her living situation here. She lives in a 2x2x2 NIC with a pen attatched. Normally, she gets play time in my room, but right now it's in a constant state of transit. (At school her cage is 3x1x3 and supervised run of my bedroom) So instead, every other day or so I drag out a pet-ruined comforter and every chewable toy we have, plus some old boxes and block off the hallway. 

It's a bit slippery, but she doesn't mind that in the slightest. In fact, I think she kind of likes skidding, lol. She hasn't been big on binkying for a while, but she does several when she gets to play in the hallway! She runs in quick bursts and jumps and binkies and skids to a halt either on the blanket or on a door. So amusing. Our Bichon Teddy always gets super jealous of bunny's special time and whines at the gate. Sometimes I let him in, but not for long because they don't really communicate well and while Teddy may be wagging his tail, he'll unknowingly do something to make Rilee mad.

The only problem is Rilee hates being picked up. Once I got her, I can hold on and she sits mostly still. And I know she loves coming out to play, and I sometimes suspect she even likes being held when I cuddle her, although she won't admitt it. But she hates hates hates being picked up. She goes to the corner of her cage or onto her shelf to make it hard for me. In the hallway, I have to follow her for several minutes before she slips up and doesn't move fast enough and I grab her, which makes me feel really bad because I'm afraid it plays on her prey instincts. But if I didn't do it, she'd be living in the hallway, and my family would NOT appreciate that!

Phew, that was lengthy. Here's some pictures.





Hallway play before I threw in all the chewables. So far away!





She loves boxes!





A random picture from when she jumped into the bath tub out of curiosity.





Aaaaaand a random baby picture from the day (or day after?...) I brought her home. Look how tiny!!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 19, 2008)

I love her random white stripe 
And she was a teeeenny baby :inlove:


----------



## missyscove (Jul 19, 2008)

That bathtub picture is really cool.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 19, 2008)

I love Rilee's "white spot"! The bathtub photo was very cool - keep the Rillee photos coming!


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 21, 2008)

We did it!! inkbouce::dancingorig:inkbouce: We clipped her nails!!

Umm I don't know if we cut them short enough because we were scared, haha. But it will do for now.

My younger brother helped me, although he was very nervous because he did the clipping, while I held her. We sat on the floor, in case I lost control of Rilee. In the beginning, I had her just sitting on my lap, covering her eyes. She didn't mind that, but it was hard for my brother to get in there and get a good angle. After doing a front and back paw, we took a breather. Then I decided to half-wrap her in the blanket (bedsheet actually :lookaround ) and held her kind of up right, against my stomach with her butt on my lap and her feet pointing forward. I was scared to try it from the beginning because I thought for sure she would kick, but somehow, she didn't! And it worked much much better and we breezed through the remaining paws. (also by then my brother was more comfortable with the clippers.)

The only real problem was how much to cut. Even the white nails, I couldn't see the quick perfectly and was so terrified of making her bleed. And then a lot of her nails were black. We tried a flashlight, but couldn't see a thing. So we estimated by how much we had already cut, and squeezed first to see if she flinched. But again, not sure we cut enough.

All I can say is I'm really proud of all 3 of us, and thankful to my brother, and that in the future, my next bunny will be light light light in color with pure white nails!!! 



Also, thanks so much for everyone's compliments. I passed them on to Rilee, and I'm sure she's thankful too...


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 22, 2008)

So after the nail clipping session last night, I was pretty concerned that Rilee would hate me and ignore me for a couple of days. But last night, I climbed into her pen and sat down with my laptop. She was pretty interested in the computer, but mostly she just wanted attention, attention, pets, pets, and even some squeezy cuddling! 

She wouldn't leave me alone to finish my work for over an hour! She kept climbing onto my lap and wanting me to pet her with my other arm around her. Then she kept squeezing into the space between my arm and leg (I'm sitting cross-legged on my laptop) She wanted me to hold her against me with that arm and pet her with the other! 

Usually she comes up and I pet her with her head on the front of my legs, or sometimes on my lap. This was just over the top being cuddly!! And for some reason, I thought, is she okay?! Is she sick and trying to get my attention?! I hope not, I hope she was just being super cute  

I had meant to try and take some pictures yesterday, but I was so nervous I forgot. And I didn't have my camera on-hand when she was being all cuddly. So, again, here are some random random pictures! 





Rilee looking out the window ^_^





One of my favorites. I love how short she is, but she's all "Whatcha doin'? I wanna see!"





She LOOOOOVES to sit and settle herself between my feet!! I think it's adorable, but I always feel bad when I need to move. It's like my feet/legs/pants are her buddies. She loves pants.





Aaaaand Rilee....licking a pot.....?...... :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 22, 2008)

Great blog, great stories,wonderfulpicturesand a beautiful bunny!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 24, 2008)

I have seen your blog a lot but hadn't gotten around to looking. But I am so glad I finally did! Rilee is very cute! I love the white around her eyes and on her body! Just beautiful! She looks like my sister's rabbit Magic.

Do you know what she is? breed wise?


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks thanks thanks :biggrin2:



> Do you know what she is? breed wise?


Nope, not at all. I got her from a pet store. I think I made a post in the forum asking once if anyone had any idea, and I don't think a definitive answer came out of it. I'm sure she's a mix of several breeds.


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 24, 2008)

Congrats on the nail clipping! Even though Flynn is only 7 weeks old, his nails are a little long and I'd love to clip them... but I don't feel like traumatizing him already. Glad she wasn't mad at you!

I love the pic of her in the chair looking out the window


----------



## kirst3buns (Jul 24, 2008)

Rilee is so cute. I love the one of her on the window sill. And I know what you mean about liking to skid. I thought my rabbits would hate being on the wood floor after being mostly on carpet but the seem to love to run and slide. They tend to do that more than binky now. Congrats on the nail clipping.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 26, 2008)

Rilee is just adorable....all the picture's of her are just lovely....i just love how she's black with that bit of white through her fur...she is so precious


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for the compliments and congrats!! I love knowing I can handle my bunny enough to clip her nails myself if I ever need to 


So this weekend, I was home alone with the pets because everyone else is helping my sister move. Since my room is kind of up in the air, I spend most of my time in the TV room, but Rilee's cage is in my room. So since my parents were out, I decided to make a pen of the tons of extra NICs laying around (that make her 2nd cage, but it's apart for the summer) in the TV room! I thought it was a great idea so she can be more a part of the household (even if it was just me and the dog)

Here's what I came up with!




This is the 3rd and final version it went through, haha. The bottom fleece blanket is for just in case she makes some kind of mess. I had some extra self-adhesive tiles I ended up actually sticking to the blanket because she was chewing on the paper. The top fleece is just in case she wanted to get out of the breeze from the ceiling fan.





It had a lovely poolside view  





Before I put the fleece in. There was lovely natural light coming in the window 





Woah colors. And this is the ONLY perfectly sharp and in-focus close-up I took. 

She seemed to be enjoying herself. I would sit on the couch (on my computer, as always, haha) and she would sit where she could watch me. Teddy, our dog, was kind of hanging around and at first she tried charging him from the other side of the pen as she usually does. But then I think Teddy felt a little sad that most of his family was gone so long, and he layed down next to Rilee's pen. She went over to investigate and when she thought I wasn't looking, I saw her grooming his fur through the bars ^_^





Teddy looking pathetic.

So everything was great, until it was naptime :? Rilee's ALWAYS taken her nap in her cage. If I'm home, and she's playing in my room, she'll always voluntarily go back in her cage to take a nap. (and I have to remember that the door is OPEN before I leave....) So I think she was feeling a little uncomfortable in the "open" and really sleepy.

In the pen, I had put in one of her favorite playthings, two of my old PJ pants, that she likes to "burrow under". Well, I found her siting on her tile, with one of the pants on top of her! Just sitting there! She wasn't playing, just sitting under the pants. I'd never seen her do anything like that before! 





Sorry for the crappy quality. It's hard to see, hence the labels :biggrin2:

So I climbed in and asked her what was wrong and pet her, and she just sat under her pants. I was kind of worried that she was sick. But, then I thought maybe she just wanted peace and quiet in her own cage. The pen WAS in front of the TV. And the top fleece was there to give her a sense of not being so much in the open, but I guess it wasn't enough?? Whatever it was, I packed everything up and moved her back to my room. I was looking forward to having her with me all weekend, but oh well.


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 27, 2008)

I just LOVE the colors of her new pen in combination with her pretty fur. 
Nice pen 
And when you said your room is "kind of up in the air", did you mean like a loft, or what? lol.


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 28, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> I just LOVE the colors of her new pen in combination with her pretty fur.
> Nice pen
> And when you said your room is "kind of up in the air", did you mean like a loft, or what? lol.


Thanks! I liked it too, I felt bad when I had to take it apart after such a short time. When I re-build her cage, I'm going to use the fleece again! 

Oh, well my room. Most of the year I'm in college where I had an apartment that I moved out of at the beginning of summer, and I'll move again at the end. So my stuff is pretty scattered. Then, also, several months ago my parents decided they were going to take out our carpets and install hardwood floors (those cheaper ones from IKEA) so my mom started putting my things in boxes so they could move the furniture. But they never got to it. So now THAT stuff is also scattered about. So stuff is just lying all over my room and I don't have my TV or computer in there, etc. It's like, permanently temporary.... 

Whew, long story. Point is I don't spend much time in there except to sleep and sit with and care of Rilee.


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 24, 2008)

I honestly don't know how I missed this blog...But now that I'm here I have to say I love it and those pictures are great! What camera do you use?? Rilee looks awesome and I love her little white paw and eyeliner, hehe. 

Just randomly In your writing style you remind me heaps of my friend Jenna, you also look surprsingly like her...It's a tad freaky how simillar hehe, she'll be very pleased that she has a twin:biggrin2:


----------

